# Fridays grab.



## Tndavid (Sep 16, 2016)




----------



## anachronism (Sep 16, 2016)

You should be stacking that stuff up and selling it if you're picking those loads up a few times per week. Seriously.


----------



## glorycloud (Sep 16, 2016)

Those are some "luggable" old laptops on top of the stack there. 8)


----------



## Tndavid (Sep 16, 2016)

But that's not fun A. We want the good stuff out of it. Lol. Plus I wouldn't no how to sell it. And glory that's just a few. I have already disassembled probably 50 or so. Most of them were older ones.


----------



## Topher_osAUrus (Sep 16, 2016)

Agreed,

Sell that stuff to get some cash to buy goldfilled or karat scrap. Maybe some silver contact points, or whatever is cheap and easy.
Trust me.
I tried for almost 2 years to process every piece of every computer i got for free, and after chems, electricity, and labor (especially labor), it is a losing proposition, almost every time.
Im not saying there isn't escrap worth processing, because there most certainly is. But, in the week it took you to break everything down, get it pyrolized, incinerated, ran in ap, etc.. You could have ran a batch of goldfilled start to finish, twice over.
And, if a gallon of nitric will dissolve 2 pounds of metal, wouldn't you rather it be dissolving base metals from karat scrap instead of a bunch of copper that has microinches of gold on it?

There are literally tons of places that buy escrap, one of the most talked of here is boardsort.com.

If you are getting that stuff for free, turn and burn it, you make money by flipping material for profit.. But, there are always exceptions to almost every rule. I know what I would do though... (but thats just governed by my past experiences).
Cherry pick the easy/high yield, sell the rest to an escrap co, or copper refiner that will pay out on PMs.

Edit to add:
Also, the collectable nature of some older computer stuff can yield much higher returns than the minuscule amounts of gold..
Ebay.


----------



## Tndavid (Sep 16, 2016)

Point taken Topher. Thank you. Got any karat scrap you wanna trade 8)


----------



## Topher_osAUrus (Sep 16, 2016)

Trade? Hah, not for that stuff.
I just moved, and purposely got a smaller garage/workspace so i *can't* take in bulky escrap stuff.
But, do check out boardsort and others like them. They can pay quite well for some stuff.
When i was taking in escrap like crazy, i sold the local recycle center a few hundred pounds of boards for $0.75 a pound... If i would have known about boardsort, i would have gotten exponentially higher, as they were all older dual socket boards and backplanes... 

..ohh, if only I had known of the forum then....


----------



## Tndavid (Sep 16, 2016)

Lol. I will check em out buddy. I too have heard a lot about boardsort. Thanks again. As of now I'm just trimming the fingers and pulling crystals and ta caps of the boards in the box.


----------



## anachronism (Sep 16, 2016)

Tn

There are a lot of guys on here who started out like you. I know I did. That's a level playing field but it's where you go with it that matters. Some of them listened to the advice they were given by people who had "been there, seen it, and worn the tee shirt" and some didn't. The ones who did are actually doing very well for themselves whilst the ones who didn't are well.... not doing a lot. They are still where they were 5 years ago. 

Pitch your tent, and listen because some of the guys offering advice on here are REALLY doing it. I mean in the scale of telephone numbers.

Pick your battles. Trade the stuff that you can in order to make money to buy more and the cycle repeats. Then keep some of the gems and refine those for your personal pleasure and gain. Do it correctly and you will have a never ending supply of good material for free.


----------



## Tndavid (Sep 16, 2016)

Awesome advice A, and I'm taking it all in I can promise you that.


----------



## goldenhaha (Sep 16, 2016)

anachronism said:


> Tn
> 
> There are a lot of guys on here who started out like you. I know I did. That's a level playing field but it's where you go with it that matters. Some of them listened to the advice they were given by people who had "been there, seen it, and worn the tee shirt" and some didn't. The ones who did are actually doing very well for themselves whilst the ones who didn't are well.... not doing a lot. They are still where they were 5 years ago.
> 
> ...



I do believe that he said his stuff is free. After all he is just starting out. He will learn.

anachronism just wondering what name you were using before this one? Maybe spaceships that got banned?
Just by reading your post you are coming on a little to strong just joining the forum a couple of 2 or 3 months ago. I can read between the lines. Who were you before on the forum?


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Sep 16, 2016)

goldenhaha said:


> anachronism said:
> 
> 
> > Tn
> ...



I feel perhaps the same should be asked of yourself and who you are on RPM.

You know the old saying it takes one to know one?


----------



## goldenhaha (Sep 16, 2016)

Barren Realms 007 said:


> goldenhaha said:
> 
> 
> > anachronism said:
> ...



Does it really matter my handle on RPM? Sorry Tndavid didn't mean to hijack your post.


----------



## jeneje (Sep 16, 2016)

Tndavid, are you from Tennessee? 

Ken :wink:


----------



## Tndavid (Sep 16, 2016)

I am.


----------



## nickvc (Sep 17, 2016)

I have to say I don't care who the posters are whether they have been banned in the past or not, if they offer good sound advice does it matter, not to the members, that is the responsibility of the moderators, many good and knowledgeable contributors to the forum have been banned and returned to help others with the permission of the mods, this sounds too much like a personal grudge which we really do not need on the forum so let's leave the past where it belongs and discuss recovery and refining, we really really need more knowledgeable members who deal with e scrap on a regular basis as that is what most members now have to work with.


----------



## kurtak (Sep 17, 2016)

nickvc said:


> I have to say I don't care who the posters are whether they have been banned in the past or not, if they offer good sound advice does it matter, not to the members, that is the responsibility of the moderators, many good and knowledgeable contributors to the forum have been banned and returned to help others with the permission of the mods, this sounds too much like a personal grudge which we really do not need on the forum so let's leave the past where it belongs and discuss recovery and refining, we really really need more knowledgeable members who deal with e scrap on a regular basis as that is what most members now have to work with.



I "absolutely & completely" agree :!: 

As long as what ever the reason for what an old member was ban for in the past does not rear it ugly head again - IF (big if) they come back as a new member --- it should NOT be a problem

What is important is the knowledge/experience about recovery/refining of PMs that a member (whether old - new - or old/new) has to share that makes this forum the worlds best source of info on the recovery/refining of PMs

Kurt


----------



## kurtak (Sep 17, 2016)

goldenhaha said:


> Barren Realms 007 said:
> 
> 
> > goldenhaha said:
> ...



(per the above underlined) It doesn't matter - not anymore then who is behind the handle anachronism 

On the other hand --- if you are going to call another member out on who they are (behind their handle) you should be FULLY prepared to "answer to" the same questioning :!: 

Point being --- don't rock the boat - you might be the one that falls out into the water :!: 

Kurt


----------



## jeneje (Sep 17, 2016)

Tndavid said:


> I am.


I am South of K-town. If you get this way - stop in for some coffee.  

Ken


----------



## kurtak (Sep 17, 2016)

jeneje said:


> Tndavid, are you from Tennessee?
> 
> Ken :wink:





> I am.



getting back to the purpose of this thread

Tndavid --- If you live in Tennessee you might want to check out this company for selling to

:arrow: http://dynamicrecycling.com/

They have a facility here in Wisconsin & one in Nashville Tn --- I sell to them (here in Wi) because they are close enough that I can deliver to them (instead of shipping) & they are one of the higher paying buyers out there (higher then boardsort anyway) --- I get an updated price list from them every week - however - in order to get the full price they list you have to deliver a "minimum" of 2,000 pound material - other wise they knock 30% off their list price

And believe it or not (depending "somewhat" on you starting situation) it doesn't take all that much to "build up" to handing 2,000 lbs (& more) on a regular bases (2,000 lbs is about 3 - 4 gaylords full)

And you can do it for profit - even if you have to pay to get the material (at least pay for certain material)

Much of how successful you are in building this into a profit making venture depends on 3 things

(1) knowing your material = what to pay for & what not to pay for & what to process & what not to process (or what to not sell & what to sell)

(2) How aggressive you are in acquiring material to build a supply client base (to get material you have to let people know you want material - get the word out)

(3) How "fair" you treat the clients that provide you with material (treat them fair they return with more - don't treat them fair they don't return with more)

Example from #2 above

This next (up coming) week I will be going to look at buying material from 2 people I have never done business with before --- one has something like 30 - 40 lbs of contact points (large ones that the silver contacts are 1 & 1/8 inch diameter per point) the other is supposed to have a 30 foot by 40 foot shed - "packed" wall to wall - floor to ceiling of electronic scrap

They contacted me because the word is out that I deal in this type material - AND - the word is - that I am fair in how & treat my clients (&/or what I pay)

Kurt


----------



## Tndavid (Sep 17, 2016)

I'll check em out Kurt, thanks for the advice.


----------



## Tndavid (Sep 17, 2016)

Will do Ken.


----------



## goldenhaha (Sep 17, 2016)

> Much of how successful you are in building this into a profit making venture depends on 3 things
> 
> (1) knowing your material = what to pay for & what not to pay for & what to process & what not to process (or what to not sell & what to sell)
> 
> ...



Kurt gave you good advice on the matter. The most important is in number 3. How fair are you going to treat your clients.

Treating your clients well will make or break you. Not only in buying or selling but if word gets around that you maybe a little bit shady or untrustworthy that blurs the whole picture.


----------



## Tndavid (Sep 17, 2016)

goldenhaha said:


> > Much of how successful you are in building this into a profit making venture depends on 3 things
> >
> > (1) knowing your material = what to pay for & what not to pay for & what to process & what not to process (or what to not sell & what to sell)
> >
> ...


That goes without saying!! But know this, I know what's right and wrong and what's fair and unfair. Don't know how the last few post are edging towards fairness and conduct. I know I am not a "refiner " at the moment but I do know how to conduct myself in a professional manner. Thanks to all for the wonderful advice on etiquette, that parts a given!!


----------



## kurtak (Sep 18, 2016)

Tndavid said:


> That goes without saying!! But know this, I know what's right and wrong and what's fair and unfair. Don't know how the last few post are edging towards fairness and conduct. I know I am not a "refiner " at the moment but I do know how to conduct myself in a professional manner. Thanks to all for the wonderful advice on etiquette, that parts a given!!



Tndavid

It was not my intent to offend you (by questioning your fairness in business) & I am sorry if I offended you in anyway 

Rather (because you are clearly new to this) I was simply pointing out - that - IF - you are going to start into this as a kind of hobby - with hope/intent to build it to a profitable business - there are 3 important things at the "foundation" of building/growing it into a profitable business --- there is a LOT more that goes into building "on top" of that foundation 

Treating clients you get material from fair is one of the 3 things in that foundation - IF/when you hope/intend to turn what you start into as a hobby - into an actual profitable business venture --- & that was my only point/intent in posting what I did 

So my post was really meant as a statement in general - not a personal question of your integrity 

Kurt


----------



## Tndavid (Sep 18, 2016)

Ok I appreciate your advice. Thanks


----------

